# price clear cut acre



## fireman (Nov 12, 2007)

what is fair price to clear cut heavey dense forest per acre.just got done 3 3\4 acres wondering what people charge northern illinois.


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 12, 2007)

I cleared an area over the summer that was under an acre. Around 200ft by 125ft. It was a steep hill you could barely walk it. All materal had to come up the hill. My charge was $10,200. Removed over 40 yards of material. There wasn't anything over 4-5 inches. Nothing over 10ft tall.

Scott


----------



## newguy18 (Nov 12, 2007)

What size are the trees to be cleared?Do you have to remove or burn the wood or just leave it lay?


----------



## fireman (Nov 12, 2007)

*clear cut*

we had to chip all material and remove all wood no burning.trees were very thick ranging from 8inch to 24 inch the under brush was so thick through out the property u couldn't even walk. very dense to the point u couldn't maneuver a bobcat in there.we used a brush hog to cut under brush than chipped. the trees were spread 6 to 7 feet apart they were very dense.


----------



## TDunk (Nov 12, 2007)

ka-ching!!!!!!


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 12, 2007)

4-5k an acre, depending on how marketable the timber was. Proximity to dump sites or mills are also a factor.


----------



## fireman (Nov 12, 2007)

trees were mostly popular and silver maple and elm .lot of box elder i called several wood companys and they never got back to me or werent interested.we r moving all the wood to our lot in 20 ft sections we r at 30 semi loads cut and clean. the size of property is 210ft by 720 ft.didnt remove stumps cut to the ground per owner of property.


----------



## wdchuck (Nov 13, 2007)

check your pm's.


----------



## newguy18 (Nov 13, 2007)

At least 5 k.


----------



## highasatree (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm in the process of clearing 6 acres now, grinder/mulcher on a bobcat, front end loader for piling debris and wood, pulling stumps, two or three cutters, tub grinder for 3 days and removing everything from site all in three weeks....$65.000.


----------



## fireman (Nov 16, 2007)

*clear cut*

What are the going prices per acre for clear cut.With out removing stumps chipping all material and removing logs from site about 8 miles.Unable to burn.Acreage was very dense with under brush and trees, ranging from 6inch to 36 inch diameter really need some help with fair prices thanks fireman


----------



## newguy18 (Nov 16, 2007)

no less than 6k per acre for that much service.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 16, 2007)

fireman said:


> What are the going prices per acre for clear cut.With out removing stumps chipping all material and removing logs from site about 8 miles.Unable to burn.Acreage was very dense with under brush and trees, ranging from 6inch to 36 inch diameter really need some help with fair prices thanks fireman



Northern Illinois, i am not to familiar with...and i think its rolling/small hills

but whats your terrain??? 

How close can you get chippers, grapple trucks etc. in there


----------



## fireman (Nov 16, 2007)

Its flat low area we had flooding soft ground which kept us from getting in there weeks on end.we could get equipment in there when it was dry.when we started it was so dense we had to make paths just to work safely cut under brush first then take down trees from those paths just to start work area so it would be safe for ground crew.I never seen such dense trees and brush.You couldn't even walk it let alone get equipment in there.wdchuck cut the last tree the other day what a relief.He was a great help very safe and great guy thanks buddy.I use u any day of the week.we have some great some great saw logs which I hope wdchuck takes for his help.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 17, 2007)

Ya thats some pretty thick stuff...

Did a job 2 years ago in San Diego...on a hillside 3 acres..every one was roped off..the buckwheat was easily a good 15 ft tall...the sumac was spread out 25-30 ft...never seen anything like it. 

According to the homeowner, hadnt had it cleared in 60 years....and it showed...

Anyways chipped it all with a BC 1000, and filled up 3, 40 yard dumpsters from the trash company full of chips. 

Largest brush job of my life...4 guys cutting all day with Ms 260. Husky 50, Husky 50, and a MS 310....we seemed to cut for all eternity...but with 11 guys pulling it out...well had a Jeep Wrangler pull out huge piles of brush. 

Any pic's from your job.


----------



## fireman (Nov 17, 2007)

I will see if we have any post if we find them.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 17, 2007)

Alright Thanks.


----------

